# The Ohio River, Divers and Catfish the Size of Wolkswaggons



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay, okay, we've all heard the stories. "My cousing John knows a diver who was working on the bridge and swears that he won't go back down unless he's put in a shark cage becasue there are catfish the size of volkswaggons down there."


Well.... maybe they are right! Notice the pics are cropped, as I can't show the exact location of these trophies!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry... I meant *V*olkswaggon. lol


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

What should I use for bait?-5 gallon cans of gas or quarts of oil?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

ive heard these storys.thats hard to believe since the national record cat is around 120 lbs.kind of like bigfoot.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the laugh Mellon!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

1catdaddy1 said:


> What should I use for bait?-5 gallon cans of gas or quarts of oil?


I would go with a mixture....but you might want to try gas on one hook and oil on another and a mix on the third line...haha


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

'ol Nate swears he seen one that big while swimming in the GMR, the fish even had a 24 karat gold necklace with a diamond studded Volkswagon emblem hanging around its neck. BLING BLING!


----------

